# How to hook up two subs



## choice1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello, everyone i am a noobie and just love the site. It has help me out tremendously.
I would like to everyone for the inputs and info in regards to HT. On to the above title subject.
What is the best way to hook up two subs to your a/v receiver?


----------



## cozmo (Jan 23, 2010)

Just use an rca Y splitter on the sub out.


----------



## choice1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks Cozmo for your response. I thought can i use a y splitter just wanted to make sure.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Also, if your subwoofers have a line out you can daisy chain them with a single RCA cord from the receiver to the line in jack of the first sub and a second single RCA cord from the line out jack of the first sub to the line in jack of the second sub. Sometimes this is more practical for a given circumstance.


----------



## dwr (May 13, 2010)

Hi Jay....not to hijack this thread but I wanted to know how you like the Emotiva USP-1 preamp, I have one being shipped to me on Saturday.


----------

